# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  الى الستاذة الفاضلة الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله المحترمة

## الجسمي2010

منك تعلمنا أن للنجاح قيمة و معنى ومنك تعلمنا كيف يكون التفاني والإخلاص في العمل ومعك آمنا أن لا مستحيل في سبيل الإبداع والرقي لذا فرض علينا تكريمك بأكاليل الزهور الجورية .
*لذا ألتمس من مقامك الكريم ببيان كيفة الحصول على المراجع التي أرغب بإقتنائها بعد تحديدي لها من خلال جامعة المنصورة بالطريقة التي جزاك الله خير بينتيها لي*

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## مديحة يسرى

مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور

----------

